# show me your rabbit pens and hutches



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

Im wantint to lok at other hutchs and pens for rabbits. I want more than the 2 I have now but want to see how others keep theirs. I want mine for for making manure for my worm beds and compost bins. Im working on a conveyor system to put the manure into my bins.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

use the search feature on this site - over the years there are been many threads with lots of pictures of different setups. I know there are a few with setups to collect manure, don't think I ever saw any conveyor systems though.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Just finished the new bunny condo. There are two big breeding cages on the top and three smaller ones on the bottom. There is a sloped bit of metal roofing under each cage so the manure goes to the back. I'm going to set up a bit of rain gutter there so it will all go into a double stacked set of plastic tubs. The upper tub will have holes in the bottom so the liquids fall to the lower tub and the solids stay above. The liquids will be poured around on the plants in the yard and the solids will probably be sold.








Next version of this cage will have more slope on the tin roofing since not all of the deposits make it out the back and I have to hose it down. That will dilute the bunny fertilizer "tea" but oh wellos!

Here's some of the new residents:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Roadkill (Apr 21, 2011)

Still a work in progress... starting to add more holes.


----------



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

Do you think a conveyer system would work?? hmmmm. i never thought of that. Ive heard of a squeegee arm (cant remember if manual or automatic). Well that would be interesting. I wonder of it could have a lip to contain stragglers and urine?
My farm buddy's hubby does conveyor systems....hmmmm


----------



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

THanks for the posts, The conveyor im using is an old auger from a feed mill in a half round trough. WHen they fill it up Ill auger it into a bin for composting. I have a large plastic tank I got from the dump.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

http://aprilsbloggieblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/barn-tour.html

^ Some photos of my current set-up, minus a few cages which are in another building.

My primary rabbitry is an enclosed 12x12' shed. I have a variety of cages that I have acquired through the years, which I would be happy to describe if anyone would like. My smallest cages are 18x36" which are used for separating my show juniors (babies). Grown rabbits are kept in either 36x48" cages, 24x54", or (soon) 20x48".


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

Not finished quite yet -


----------



## Horned One (Apr 5, 2011)

The rabbits share space with the chickens...


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Great pics everyone. Horned one, that looks like what I plan on building - love it. Right now I have a similar one I found on Craigs list.

Keep the pics coming


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

These pens sit on the north side of my small barn so they are well shaded and ventilated. Later this year we are going to build a large roof coming off the entire side of the 25ft barn - this will provide more shade for additional pens we build, and keep the snow off in the winter.

My girls in the end pen 

Two 8 foot banks and one small isolation hutch on far end. Newest hutch still needs painted.









My favorite little handsome man - 11 week old Champaign buck who is a completely silly, love bug and future sire of our meat babies. His coat is mostly silvered-out now.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

hotzcatz, are those refrigerator shelves?? Smart!


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

Suzyq2u said:


> hotzcatz, are those refrigerator shelves?? Smart!


I think they are! I got an idea when I saw hotzcatz post quite a while ago and went to the dump and got PILES of fridge racks. I have repaired many rusty bottom cages with them or plugged holes. They work great in a pinch. I plan to wire 5 together to make a pen for rabbits to eat grass on the lawn occasionally.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Jackie said:


> I think they are! I got an idea when I saw hotzcatz post quite a while ago and went to the dump and got PILES of fridge racks. I have repaired many rusty bottom cages with them or plugged holes. They work great in a pinch. I plan to wire 5 together to make a pen for rabbits to eat grass on the lawn occasionally.


:thumb: awesome!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks like he's using it maybe like a resting board, great idea. I've been keeping my eye out for refrigerator grates for pens, but the right kind would be great for just what haven is using it for.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Here's the majority of my set-up. I also have two more three-hole 24x24 stackers and some miscellaneous larger cages that I am working on replacing with 3-hole 24x45 stackers so everything will be in line. Not sure how I'm going to get it all into my 8x12 shed this winter, but I was planning on cutting my numbers back anyway!

Next project is an auto watering system.


----------



## centertrapper (Jan 23, 2010)

my numbers drop 2 three or four in the winter. So i hve plent of water bottles to thaw & use in the winter.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Yup, those are refrigerator racks. My DH finds them at the transfer station (dump) for me. They don't work well for flooring if there will be young bunnies in the cage since the wires are too far apart and the bunnies get their feet caught. A mongoose was under the old cage once and terrorized the young bunnies and two of them broke their legs from flying around the cage too fast and getting their legs caught in the wires. Their legs got better after being splinted, but it still wasn't good.

Refrigerator racks make nice doors, though, since they are big enough that you can access the bunnies easily. The bunnies here are English angoras so they are always being taken in and out of their cages for grooming. The racks are also good as separators between the holes since they can be taken in or out depending on how large the cage should be. 

The other nice thing about refrigerator racks is they are free and we can always claim to be building "green" cages although in actuality, it's more a frugality thing than a green thing. Our cages are usually made of whatever we have laying about although some parts are bought specifically for the bunnies. There is a PVC water pipe system which will be installed when the next bunny "condo" is finished.


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

We decided to do 5 cages but we can raise the tier up and add a second set of 5 cages if we expand later in life, will just take a few screws to move the entire setup up. Everything but the cages we found for free over the past year so it was a cheap setup. The rabbits only get morning sun as well and when it rains they are protected on all four sides (our house pretty much prevents rain on the front side). 


*edit*
Curious question does anyone add toys for the rabbits to play with? If so what is good? My buck LOVES ice cubes but the does are still pretty spooked.


----------



## cshaw07 (Apr 4, 2011)

Twist86 said:


> *edit*
> Curious question does anyone add toys for the rabbits to play with? If so what is good? My buck LOVES ice cubes but the does are still pretty spooked.


i give my buck a toy, its just a piece of pvc pipe. he pushes it around all day long lol


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice setup, Twist86! I was considering a similar rack system for the next bunny "condo" but those all wire cages aren't as easy to get the bunnies in and out from. I keep thinking bunnies live in burrows and they'd be more comfortable in a somewhat less open type of environment, but maybe domestic bunnies aren't into burrows so much anymore.


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

cshaw07 said:


> i give my buck a toy, its just a piece of pvc pipe. he pushes it around all day long lol


Worth a shot, I kinda feel bad to see them just lay around all day with nothing to do. I threw some logs in the cage for them to chew on, about 5in long and 3in thick. Was told it was good for their teeth and would keep them busy mentally.



hotzcatz said:


> Nice setup, Twist86! I was considering a similar rack system for the next bunny "condo" but those all wire cages aren't as easy to get the bunnies in and out from. I keep thinking bunnies live in burrows and they'd be more comfortable in a somewhat less open type of environment, but maybe domestic bunnies aren't into burrows so much anymore.


Thank you  I think they are no different than humans, I think they will adapt to any setup you have. The main reason I have it so open atm is the fact its so hot out it allows a nice breeze for them. The lady I bought these from all had the same type of setup but 200+ cages. Far as getting in and out so far has not been a problem for me. This is all a learning curve for me so after I start breeding them (giving them 2-3 weeks to chill out and get a bit older) I will get a better idea of how to tweak my setup.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Some take hay and put it in toilet paper rolls for them to play with.

Domestic Bunnies are from burrowing stock (european). Our North American cottontails are a rabbit that does not burrow much at all. I had one rabbit work and work trying to dig through the wooden floor.

Heat does seem to be the big problem with domestic rabbits - you can kill them very easily if you leave them out in the sun even for short periods of time. As soon as it gets over 90 I put ice blocks out for mine, and they are inside a shed on a cool cement floor. Newborn kits will spread way out in the nest box to cool down also. I seem to lose more kits to summer heat than I do to winter cold (adjusting for the first time Mom problems).

oh- another thing about rabbits out in the open, it is possible for them to get frightened to death, or break their necks bouncing off the side of the cages if something "scary" is looking at them. I prefer to always have something they can hide in if they feel it is needed.


----------



## dixonsrabbitry (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice setups you guys! You can see what I have on you tube channel. I let mine out. But I also keep mine inside because of the neighbors dogs. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HfW91Ha7dQ[/ame]


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

Macybaby said:


> Some take hay and put it in toilet paper rolls for them to play with.
> 
> Domestic Bunnies are from burrowing stock (european). Our North American cottontails are a rabbit that does not burrow much at all. I had one rabbit work and work trying to dig through the wooden floor.
> 
> ...


Yeah for grins I made a 4 sided cardboard box (no bottom so stuff can fall through) and my little doe really seems to like it. I guess its off to the workshop tomorrow to make some boxes for them. I think I will make a slide bottom so I can add a bottom for nesting box period. Appreciate the heads up and will keep ya updated on progress.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

A box with a top also gives them a place to go lay on off the wire. Mine aren't on wire, but they still love to hop on top of the nest box to relax (and Moms love it to get away from the pesty kits when they start leaving the nest).


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

I see, well lucky for both them and myself I have a old sheet of plywood that is not suited for shelving but will be perfect for a box. I should be able to make 3/5 so at least they are taken care of today. I find most of my wood @ the new apartments they are making (they waste so much quality wood)


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

That is an awesome set up Twist. That is how we should have done it.


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

Haven said:


> That is an awesome set up Twist. That is how we should have done it.


Appreciate it, this was a project with my father as well so we argued over the design for a week or two before we made it (our process). The only thing I wish I changed was I bought the material to make cages instead of buying them. Reason being I would have saved money making 10 cages but it was cheaper to buy 5 cages.

Gotta go to Lowes as I had just enough wood to make all but the back sides of the boxes, so far my little doe loves her cardboard temp box.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Twist86 said:


> Appreciate it, this was a project with my father as well so we argued over the design for a week or two before we made it (our process). The only thing I wish I changed was I bought the material to make cages instead of buying them. Reason being I would have saved money making 10 cages but it was cheaper to buy 5 cages.


We made our first cages, and I like them, but it was so time consuming and labor intensive that I found a local animal supply place that makes them for our next set. He makes them from the same quality wire that I made mine and it was cheaper than buying and shipping the wire. Also, I was able to ask for small changes, like larger door openings, etc. Maybe there is somewhere close to you that makes them...


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

I will need to check that out for sure Scpankow. I almost wish my door opened out instead of inside as well. I know its done that way to prevent forgetting and leaving the door open. 


Btw thanks to all the PMs and advice here I received, I did some updates to my pen and added a box with a nice frozen 2 liter for these non-stop 100+ days. The rabbits really appreciate it and calmed down a lot since I added them.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have made mine to open out


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

I can make mine to do so, I just need to break the jclips off and change the lock to work other way around.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't get how to post pix here (too lazy to figure out photobucket), but have conventional cages up on legs as well as a 'rabbit tractor' (4' x 6') that ended up having plastic rabbit hootches attached on both ends that I got from Sportsmansguide.com - that apparatus stayed right outside last winter (western mtns. of ME) - coldest was 25 below & rabbits thrived, kindled Xmas & did fine cause as it got colder the snow rose & insulated the cage & hootches, but this year will have it raised up on cinder blocks as last winter too hard to keep poop cleaned out & wire on bottom of cage rotted.
Lately rabbits took to escaping through holes to munch fresh greens all around & there has been a fox (or fisher ?) around who has been helping herself to uncooped hens. (lazy, forgetful farmer !)
Had to trap errant bunnies in box trap & spend 3 hrs. installing new 'tractor floor' last night. It was time to move the rigging anyway, now have to rake up good stuff from under old location for gardens.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

Those of you who use chicken wire for your rabbit cages - how well does that hold up? I've always heard you can't use chicken wire because it's too thin - the rabbits will chew through it and their urine causes it to corrode quickly and therefore need replacing quite often. Do you find this to be true?


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

The older cage i bought came with two layers of chicken wire on the floor with the holes staggered so feet cant fall through. So far I have no rust. We put chicken wire on the the sides only of the new cage because we had a lot of extra lying around to use. If I had to do it again I would just buy the 1x1/2 inch rabbit wire for the whole thing.

The chicken wire has a lot of give to it and the rabbits like to pull it with their teeth and stretch it. My buck pulled the staples right out on one wall and created a hole. Also, you cant cut chicken wire smooth on the ends, so you can end up with a lot of sharp jagged edges that snag clothes and can scratch you or the animals. Also, you cant attach J feeders properly to the chicken wire beacuse it is too flimsy, and it cant support the weight of a full water bottle like rabbit wire can.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

rabbitpatch said:


> Those of you who use chicken wire for your rabbit cages - how well does that hold up? I've always heard you can't use chicken wire because it's too thin - the rabbits will chew through it and their urine causes it to corrode quickly and therefore need replacing quite often. Do you find this to be true?


I use chicken wire for walls, etc., but not good for floor (where urine goes) because the holes are too big for rabbit hopping comfort.


----------



## 2doordad (Aug 28, 2010)

The chicken wire also will rust out pretty quick. If racoons can get to it, they will tear through it. Chicken wire is good for keeping chickens in.


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

rabbitpatch said:


> Those of you who use chicken wire for your rabbit cages - how well does that hold up? I've always heard you can't use chicken wire because it's too thin - the rabbits will chew through it and their urine causes it to corrode quickly and therefore need replacing quite often. Do you find this to be true?


Cages are made with 1x1 inch for the sides/top and half inch by half inch for the floor and so far has done well. I did add 1 2x4 (with flashing) to the middle of each cage due to "bowing". I also add cardboard in their nest box for them to lay on which I change every week or so. They seem to appreciate it, I just wish they didn't tear it up so it was a faster clean job


----------

